# Stinger SPV35 (honda battery)



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well My battery I ordered came in Friday as opposed to Monday like UPS said... WOOT!!! So I thought I'd give the initial impressions and pics.

Arrival...









Upon opening it I found that they integrated these handy-dandy handles to facilitate easy removal without dropping it on your foot or having to destroy the box...










The specimen...










And out of it's protective sleeve that MUST be used in the installation or warranty is void...










Terminals installed, the terminals have a hole in them in which you place a lock washer and a hex head bolt WITH THE THREAD DIMENSIONS AS A GM POST, nice touch IMHO. More on why later...










I hate resetting the audio even though I DO use the iPersonalize feature on the Alpine to it's greatest extent. You still have to set the clock, color and every other damn setting, I go thru great lengths to protect these settings. I have an Anderson Powerpole connector to my charger so I can disconnect the gator clips and use other methods of connection. This is fine with the battery but without the battery there is a ton of ripple. I bought a 2 farad cap a while back for my time machine, I robbed it out of said device, installed powerpoles on it and put it in line between a charger and the car. I then placed old socks (who does not have old socks) over the battery connections to prevent touching of metal. THIS WORKS GREAT!










Here's the comparison between the stock battery and the Stinger. the Sharpies and Pepsi give a size reference.



















And.. Installed.....



















-----------------------------------------------

Pros and cons...

Pros:

This little sucker is a BRUTE, I don't care how regulated your amp is, a battery that can supply current fast is a must IMHO. It's charge and discharge rate is constant. It aggressively started the car when I left it outside to get very cold (in the teens, air temp)

Best of all I have NO DIMMING, not with audio, not with A/C operation, not while parallel parking with the engine RPMs low and using the hell out of the electric steering. Certainly a viable option for Honda owners providing you can deal with..........

The cons:

It IS NOT a direct drop in replacement, one either has to build DOWN the hold down or build UP the bottom plate. The amount needed is 1.25 inches. As of now it's sitting on treated lumber, I plan to build a battery box for it that could house a circuit breaker for the audio since it's also not as wide and can accommodate the extra space. This is providing I love this battery and intend to keep using them. We shall see later down the road.

Another con. This is either my terminals or the lug on the battery the positive fit fine and cinched right down, the negative lug, however, seemed a bit on the small side and I could not get the terminal cinched down enough to make it reliable. I ended up removing the lug, heating it, and flowing solder over the contact area, this worked. If it becomes an issue the terminal can be replaced with even a lead one that fits GM side-post applications as mentioned above. Again, it could just be my battery connector after all.

So that's it. I recommend it thus far, BUT you cannot just plop it in and bolt it down, at least in a 02-05 Civic Si some fabrication will have to be done to accommodate for the difference in height. But for 120 bucks one really can't go wrong in going a long way in solving a lot of problems, at least what I thought were problems 

Chad


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the review, I think I'll try one in my Integra. I'm guessing that it'll be drop-in for me since my battery hold-down bracket is fully adjustable.

Where'd you buy it? I think you may have mentioned it in your other thread, I'll go back and check there.

JD


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

99IntegraGS said:


> Thanks for the review, I think I'll try one in my Integra. I'm guessing that it'll be drop-in for me since my battery hold-down bracket is fully adjustable.
> 
> Where'd you buy it? I think you may have mentioned it in your other thread, I'll go back and check there.
> 
> JD


Right here:

http://www.hifisoundconnection.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/vpid/1333952/vpcsid/0/SFV/30046

Chad


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I wonder if it will fit in the tight nitch under my hood? ...92-95 hatch..is there something that says where it wil and will not fit?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> I wonder if it will fit in the tight nitch under my hood? ...92-95 hatch..is there something that says where it wil and will not fit?


If you have a group 51 battery, it will likely fit.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I had to put some lumber under my Odyssey battery as well to get it to fit snuggly. That was an easy thing to solve though. I think mine had the same problem as yours did with the negative terminal. It seemed like it didn't fit as perfect and wouldn't slide down as far. I think I eventually got everything fitting good if I remember right. I am glad it solved all your electrical problems. No dimming at all in my car either and I just love it so far. I just hope it lasts its 8-12 design life like Odyssey says it should.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

rekd0514 said:


> I think mine had the same problem as yours did with the negative terminal. It seemed like it didn't fit as perfect and wouldn't slide down as far. I think I eventually got everything fitting good if I remember right.


If later it concerns me I'll just go with lead posts designed for GM sideposts. Contrary to the "bling era" you canna beat the contact surfce area of smashed down lead


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I think they have an SPV44 that is a drop in as far as size.

Juan


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

OldOneEye said:


> I think they have an SPV44 that is a drop in as far as size.
> 
> Juan


I looked at that one too and the 44 came close but no cigar


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

chad said:


> Right here:
> 
> http://www.hifisoundconnection.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/vpid/1333952/vpcsid/0/SFV/30046
> 
> Chad


Well, I've been sick for a few days and haven't driven my car since Thursday night. I went to get something out of my car this morning and wasn't able to unlock my doors with my remote, so the battery is dead.

It had been giving me occasional problems, but as long as I was driving it daily it kept starting. I just placed an order for the Stinger SPV35... I wish I had done so on Thursday. I'll just have to hope I can jump the old one off and keep it going until the new one arrives.  

JD


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

99IntegraGS said:


> Well, I've been sick for a few days and haven't driven my car since Thursday night. I went to get something out of my car this morning and wasn't able to unlock my doors with my remote, so the battery is dead.
> 
> It had been giving me occasional problems, but as long as I was driving it daily it kept starting. I just placed an order for the Stinger SPV35... I wish I had done so on Thursday. I'll just have to hope I can jump the old one off and keep it going until the new one arrives.
> 
> JD


I found it pretty bad that I'd have to put a fresh battery on a float charger to get it thru an extended 4 dayish weekend  Idle current draw was well within spec.

I had it outside the other night and let it get below zero degrees for a long while. Christ on a stick, when it turned it over I feared for the integrity of the poor very cold starter gearing. It ran likle a raped ape! Certainly looking more and more like a VERY wise purchase!

Cahd


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Chad, Hey I know it sounds crazy but the posts are actually sized different intentionally.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Hi Chad, Hey I know it sounds crazy but the posts are actually sized different intentionally.


Yeah, it's not that. That different sizing is obvious, it's like what, 3/32"? maybe a tad more. This difference is like the thickness of a sheet of paper that I could not cinch down, a thin layer of solder did the trick. If I had that bakikids there would be no way I would have gotten one of them even to clear.

Chad


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

chad said:


> Yeah, it's not that. That different sizing is obvious, it's like what, 3/32"? maybe a tad more. This difference is like the thickness of a sheet of paper that I could not cinch down, a thin layer of solder did the trick. If I had that bakikids there would be no way I would have gotten one of them even to clear.
> 
> Chad


 yes, what I have found is aftermarket replacement ends spread for the larger but wont crimp for the smaller. God, I love using the word spread. BRB I need to go "visit" with the wife.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> yes, what I have found is aftermarket replacement ends spread for the larger but wont crimp for the smaller. God, I love using the word spread. BRB I need to go "visit" with the wife.


In top of that the TIT is tapered so it will SLIP RIGHT OFF if it's not TIGHT ENOUGH.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

chad said:


> In top of that the TIT is tapered so it will SLIP RIGHT OFF if it's not TIGHT ENOUGH.


OMG


----------



## Duocin (Jan 25, 2008)

what are the differences between the battery you chose chad and the one used in this install? http://www.caraudiomag.com/reviews/caep_0801_2007_honda_civic/photo_22.html

that battery looks taller so maybe you wouldnt have to put something under it? is one better than the other for whatever applications?


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

Installed mine this afternoon, still need to dig up my battery tie down bracket.

Please excuse crappy cell phone pic, I never seem to have my camera when I need it. Also, disregard dirty engine bay and non-loomed wiring.









I'm quite pleased with this battery so far, I can't remember a time when my car started so easily.

BTW, how do I figure out how much parasitic (is that the right word) draw is being placed on my battery? 

TIA,

JD


----------



## 99IntegraGS (Jan 18, 2007)

Check these out, Chad. I'm guessing they'd work on the SPV35 without the "poles".










I may look into these when I clean up my wiring in the near future.

JD


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

99IntegraGS said:


> Check these out, Chad. I'm guessing they'd work on the SPV35 without the "poles".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap, good find! I need 2 4ga and 2 8 ga but I bet i could make that work!

Glad you like the battery, the think I liked most about the pic is the dash of WARM SUN! WTF IS THAT?  It's been so long since I've seen it.:blush:


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey guys,

Chad - thanks for the info on this bugger! I burned through my first battery pretty quick and Honda gave me a new one under warranty without so much as a question, even after seeing the massive wires running through the firewall - lol. Then I did the big three - replacing or overlapping the stock mini wires with at least 2 ga., and it made an AMAZING difference... enough to make me wonder why car companies don't just build them right in the first place.

So, I thought I'd get one of these and toss it in the engine compartment, but my current battery holds up pretty well... I'd just really like the reinforcement of having a quick discharge battery to get the most out of my system, and for the protection of my amps. I don't think it is good for them to get in situations where they are calling for more power and there isn't enough capacity to fill the need fast enough.

So, since these are sealed dry-cell types that discharge a little quicker, what would you think of putting this bugger right in my trunk... I think I could rebuild my false floor a little and design a good spot right in there where it wouldn't be a cosmetic mess. As a second battery, it should feed my system quickly and give me that little extra boost when the amps ask for more. I could add in a quick connect charger cord for topping it off with a trickle charge over night from time to time. At the moment, I am not thinking of using a battery isolator - since I am not convinced of their benefit.

System info: 06 Civic with stock alternator, big three, 4 and 8ga power cables to the trunk, Amps: McIntosh 6 channel - total rated output 400rms (2x100 - 4x50) and Zapco Ref 750.2 - total rated output as configured 750. Sadly the McIntosh, being an older model, only accepts up to 8ga wiring. I think this is sufficient as I can keep the music up now without wearing down the battery - I just worry about voltage fluctuations and insufficient power to really do peaks justice.

Thanks for your thoughts.

Less


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

less said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Chad - thanks for the info on this bugger! I burned through my first battery pretty quick and Honda gave me a new one under warranty without so much as a question, even after seeing the massive wires running through the firewall - lol. Then I did the big three - replacing or overlapping the stock mini wires with at least 2 ga., and it made an AMAZING difference... enough to make me wonder why car companies don't just build them right in the first place.
> 
> ...


I opted out of the re-location just out of convenience, I'm only running a single JL 500/5. My car uses probably more power than the audio so I don't mind it up front. My wiring upgrades consist of replacing all the charging wiring with 4Ga wlding cable. Keeps it more stock-ish.

X2 on the quick disconnects, check out what Anderson has to offer, I currently have a set of Anderson Powerpoles on every charger I own and every vehicle except the Pilot. Damn handy, each mower/atv/etc is sitting on a float charger as we speak and can be disconnected and ready in seconds.

I exhausted the options of going with a larger battery, I would have to fab up a custom tray, it's still not out of the question but I needed a battery NOW as the 3rd one was failing again. I have not seen an '06 under the hood, have you looked to see if you can shoe-horn a larger battery in there without it rubbing anything? I was going to have rubbage, but it would have fit, many have done it but it is a half-assed install and that's not how I roll


----------



## methmurda (Jan 28, 2008)

ok im such a newb at installs and i have a question.... im looking at the pics of the new battery installed and im wondering what kind of terminals are those, what purpose do they serve and how do they get installed....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

methmurda said:


> ok im such a newb at installs and i have a question.... im looking at the pics of the new battery installed and im wondering what kind of terminals are those, what purpose do they serve and how do they get installed....


You mean the replacement for the terminals on the stock wiring?


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

Chad:
I just read your post opening the thread. Well done. Concisely and clearly written, logically structured, and well documented with the photos. Maybe you should consider free-lance writing, doing technical manuals and how-to articles. Seriously.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SynRG said:


> Chad:
> I just read your post opening the thread. Well done. Concisely and clearly written, logically structured, and well documented with the photos. Maybe you should consider free-lance writing, doing technical manuals and how-to articles. Seriously.


Heh thanks. I have to write manuals for work for operating studios and AV systems and have to gear it for academia to understand... if you know what I mean 

I really enjoy it, I also enjoy including Humor


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

just figured id add to this by saying i have had this battery for about 1.5 yrs and it shows no sign of dying anytime soon. this battery is amazing. electrical consists of spv35, stock alt, stinger 3 farad cap, 0 gauge wiring all running eclipse avn5435,jbl bpx1100.1, bpx300.4, some in car led's and has absolutely no dimming and very little voltage drop. voltage never drops below 12 volts.

it is a direct drop and tie down in the 2005 civic ex btw.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SRim23 said:


> just figured id add to this by saying i have had this battery for about 1.5 yrs and it shows no sign of dying anytime soon. this battery is amazing. electrical consists of spv35, stock alt, stinger 3 farad cap, 0 gauge wiring all running eclipse avn5435,jbl bpx1100.1, bpx300.4, some in car led's and has absolutely no dimming and very little voltage drop. voltage never drops below 12 volts.
> 
> it is a direct drop and tie down in the 2005 civic ex btw.


Hey! Thanks for the input! I think another member recently ordered one so we shall see his input soon I believe.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm ordering one as well. I just want to see if I can squeeze in a SPV44 vs. getting the 35


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MaXaZoR said:


> I'm ordering one as well. I just want to see if I can squeeze in a SPV44 vs. getting the 35


Let us know, It sure looks like it would fit!


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Measuring it tonight, the Optima Red Top 34/78 specs are:
Length in(mm): 10.00
Width in (mm): 6.78
Height in (mm): 7.81

and the SPV44 is 
Length in(mm): 6-1/2
Width in (mm): 7-3/4"
Height in (mm): 6-3/4"

Based on this I would assumed that I will have no troubles, but then again I don't want to have to pay the return shipping


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok I measured it, and it seems the height and length would work fine, but I'm a little worried about the width. There are some lines that it might rub against and it seems width wise I would only have about 7" or less to work with. 
That said the SPV35 seems to have a larger width so I'm a little confused. I definitely know I will have to modify the tray. Anyone see any other issues.
Length in(mm): 5D 
Width in (mm): 8-1/4W 
Height in (mm): 7-3/4H


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

btw those specs are from the SPV35 
_Length in(mm): 5D 
Width in (mm): 8-1/4W 
Height in (mm): 7-3/4H_


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I swear I can get a full size battery in mine, it just rubs an A/C line and I don't like that idea. Many on EPhatch have done it and the SP44 is still smaller. If I fabbed up a new tray, and it would not be that tough a full size would work fine, I just needed something PRONTO  and thought the 35 would be a good thing to try, you know, "take one for the team."

I have faith that you will make it fit, it may just take a little more "garage time" to think of something creative... and that's not a bad thng now is it?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

We'll I guess I'll be the Guinea pig for this. I think a lil fiberglass/Plexiglass & MDF and it will come out nicely.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Let me know how it goes. I might buy this battery, too.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Mar 7, 2008)

Another option for you guys is the DieHard Platinum, its an Odessy Battery, but much more readily available in most parts. I dont know of too many places local to me that sell Regular Odessy batteries....and from what I was told they cant keep up with sears' demand nevermind growing their own division.
Im a Battery and charger tech for Enersys which is the parent company of Odessy and Hawker. I wasnt aware that we even made automotive batteries untill recently when I was told of it while in a training class at our forklift battery plant. I did some research after being told what it was capable of muc like you guys have discovered and I cant wait to get one to drop in my new TL when I do my system soon. Gotta love employee discounts!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

List time I checked Diehard did not have that model in the 51R size.


----------



## Toxis (Feb 4, 2008)

I had a SPV35 in my Integra because I got it at work for a good price but when I traded the car in, I forgot about asking them to swap batteries with the new car. Now I need to buy another one. I never got around to putting a system in the 'teg but the car felt good with it. Ran smooth and never glitched starting in any temperature. It was good stuff. Now if I can get a 44 to fit, I might go that route this time.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

mwalsh9152 said:


> Another option for you guys is the DieHard Platinum, its an Odessy Battery, but much more readily available in most parts. I dont know of too many places local to me that sell Regular Odessy batteries....and from what I was told they cant keep up with sears' demand nevermind growing their own division.
> Im a Battery and charger tech for Enersys which is the parent company of Odessy and Hawker. I wasnt aware that we even made automotive batteries untill recently when I was told of it while in a training class at our forklift battery plant. I did some research after being told what it was capable of muc like you guys have discovered and I cant wait to get one to drop in my new TL when I do my system soon. Gotta love employee discounts!


How about hooking up your fellow DIYMA members.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

My SPV44 Battery will arrive on Thursday, but I doubt I'll get to it until I return from my ski trip on Wednesday Night


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Mar 7, 2008)

rekd0514 said:


> How about hooking up your fellow DIYMA members.


I can only get two a year


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

So the SPV44 arrived yesterday, when I saw the box I was "there is NO way this is the right battery" The thing is tiny! I don't see any issues with it fitting in my car. I'll post up install pics as soon as I get back from vacation.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Finally had some free time to install the SPV44. Install was pretty straight forward, I just had to modify the mounting bracket. Here are the install picture. I plan on cleaning up the 0 gauge power wire when I get some loom to wrap it with.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Do you have "before pics?"


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Do you have "before pics?"


I installed a group 34 red top. I have a couple 'before & after' pics on my install page. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21873&page=22&highlight=red+top


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I installed a group 34 red top. I have a couple 'before & after' pics on my install page. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21873&page=22&highlight=red+top


That's larger than the SPV44 by a good bunch right?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Optima Red Top 34/78 specs are:
Length in(mm): 10.00
Width in (mm): 6.78
Height in (mm): 7.81

and the SPV44 is 
Length in(mm): 6-1/2
Width in (mm): 7-3/4"
Height in (mm): 6-3/4"

So Yes, in length


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

The SPV44 is wide, son!

FWIW, I didn't have any trouble with fitting mine in. Just bent the factory battery holder's j-hook area out so they would be wider. Then dropped the battery in and used some scrap stock aluminum for the bracket.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> The SPV44 is wide, son!
> 
> FWIW, I didn't have any trouble with fitting mine in. Just bent the factory battery holder's j-hook area out so they would be wider. Then dropped the battery in and used some scrap stock aluminum for the bracket.



Is it rubbin on that resivoir? Or anything else?


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Nope, fits fine. I just cut the bottom bracket, bent the J-hook area like bikinpunk did and dropped it in. Install was about 40 minutes only because I lost a bolt down in the engine bay... DOH! Took the car for a "spirited" ride to make sure nothing came out of place, and no issues so far!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Is it rubbin on that resivoir? Or anything else?


Nope. The reservoir attaches to the side of battery tray; ie: it's all one piece. The reservoir simply slides and connects to the tray assembly.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

After starting the car last night I thought to myself "I should update my review."

And I'll be damned if it is not exactly one year to the day after the first review!

After 1 year........

This is the first time a battery has lasted a year in this car, period.

It's still just like new

It's ABSOLUTELY amazing in the winter, it was -11F when I cranked it over last night to put it in the garage and it seems that cold has NO EFFECT on this little bastard, It's almost frightening to be honest.

Still no dimming issues with audio, A/C draw, or steering draw (remember, electric steering)

The only downside I can think of is a lack of reserve capacity, it's enough to do a decent demo but if you think you are gonna do a serious long term tuning session at highish volume you are screwed in the head, put it on a charger. It's PERFECT for a daily driver/commuter battery, absolutely flawless, but if you show the car or do a lot of meets I'd invest in a power supply to help out, bring jumper cables, or skip it and modify the car for a larger battery. For the record, I have yet to deep cycle it to the point where it won't start the car, which happened with the standard lead/acid batteries I was using and I HAVE indeed put this battery thru more than I would dare to put the stockie thru.

Because of this I have decided that this IS the battery for me and that I'm gonna sneak a power supply into my install, I can't justify the time it takes to fab up a new battery tray and install a larger battery for the limited amount of time that I show/demo/tune. At which point IF I DID do this on a regular basis I'd still want it running on AC power.

Chad


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well, 5 years to the day almost, I decided to replace it. It has been getting rather sluggish in the VERY cold.

I have to say that this is a VERY good run in this particular car, for this small of a battery, In Illinois (An air temp delta of well over 100 degrees is common yearly.)

I highly recommend it. That being said I bought a different brand this time in the name of science. I mean, a battery is not a marriage right?

I'll post a review up of the new Exide Edge AGM that will be arriving literally like 5 years to the day that I originally wrote the original review on this one.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

What does this battery have that made you go with it over the other currently popular choices?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Price was similar to the stinger (which is pretty damn competitive) 

It is the stock size (getting too lazy to dick with customizing **** for a battery, plug-n-play bitches!)

They don't make a die hard platinum that does not require somewhat extensive work.

The orbital 51R saga is stuck in my head still.

It looks kinda cool (yeah I'll admit it)

But if I had to pick one of all of them, laziness. 


FWIW the XS Power was one of the final contenders also. Their claims of power delivery, etc seemed a bit bloated and the price was higher. Exide also has a 48 month replacement warranty.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds good. Looks pretty good also.

http://www.exide.com/Media/files/Downloads/TransAmer/Products/Edge%204%20page%20booklet%20non%20spread.pdf


----------

